# Erol Otus Art Challenge - The Winners!



## Calithena (May 20, 2009)

This contest was advertised here at EnWorld as well as elsewhere so I thought I'd post the winners' thread here. Enjoy!






Art Challenge Winners!
contest sponsored by 




OTHERWORLD | Home Page




Fight On! magazine - Home Page

*Black & White - Honorable Mention:*
*Jennifer Weigel*, “The Adventure Takes a Surprising Twist”
Jennifer Weigel's Art Page




EO: “A pragmatic attitude by the would-be cute little captors. Clearly the time to fight is another day.”

*Anthony Stiller*, “One Charge Left”




EO: “If I were the monsters I'd consider passing on this group.”

*Stephan Poag*, “Surprise Attack”
welcome to knucklebones.net




EO: “I think everything is going to be okay here. The little guy is on the case.”

*Samuel Kisko*, “Valley of Blue Snails”




EO: “I'd like to visit this town. Seems like a good place to recuperate after much slaying.”
- and - 
“The Molluetuesk”




EO: “So this beast lures prey with its pool of tasty fishies while blending in with the surrounding caverns? Nature is so fun.”

*Kesher*, “The Last Charge”
SANDBOX EMPIRE




EO: “A fascinating battle. The hand seems like it’s lost the will to go on. What is in room 30?”

*Kelvin Green*, “The Adventure Takes a Surprising Twist”
Kelvin Green's Website - Main Page




EO: “The big guy seems the most worried here, most likely it’s the unearthly glowing orb illuminating this inexplicable scene.”

*Paul “Bliss Infinite” Fini*, “The Adventure Takes a Surprising Twist”
IndieOnly Comics




EO: “Hopefully this spell is the answer because the fighters don't seem to have the right stuff at this moment.”

*Steve aka Bat*, “The Adventure Takes a Surprising Twist”
:: ancient secrets ::




EO: “Don't fall for it. You are deep u-n-d-e-r-g-r-o-u-n-d.”

*Color - Honorable Mention:*
*Kevin Vito*, “Last Charge Left”




EO: “A pretty potent last charge. It appears that 5 living fireballs are heading out to target.”
- and -
"The Adventure Takes a Surprising Twist"




EO: "Always one lunker to be found among the minnows if you just have the patience. The bug eyes suit the holy man especially well."

*Simon Turnbull*, “Overland”
S_Turnbull_Illustration




EO: “’Krump’ of horse charge meeting armored infantry felt especially tingly on such a brisk morning.”

*Andy “Atom” Taylor*, “Fluggo and the Cockatrice”
Andy ATOM Taylor, SciFi & Fantasy Artwork by Andy ATOM Taylor at Elfwood. Andy Self thought 3D Computer modeller and hobby Fantasy Artist. Big fan of original D&D, or Old-School First Edition D&D. Takes a lot of inspiration from the old D&D artists l




EO: “Yes, it is one ugly bird. What's sad is there doesn't appear to be anyone else around to help out. Forever turned to stone, alone, underground.”

*Alex Schroeder*, “Gar and the Kraken”
Fantasy Maps - a set on Flickr




EO: “I feel like Gar has a chance here but he doesn't appear to be holding it together well. Snap out of it man!”

*Steve Robertson*, “King Lich”




EO: “Both these guys seem worth rooting for. That's always nice, makes for a more complex story.”

*Kevin Mayle*, “One Charge Left”
The Artwork of Kevin Mayle




EO: “Where are you going at such a great rate of speed? Of course I should have known, to your death.”

*Brad Ingle*, “Kuo-Toa Surprise”




EO: “Perhaps the most doomed of all the adventurers pictured in the contest. Yeah, I know, the guys being eaten by the hydra and crushed by the cyclops are in bad shape but these guys just seem really doomed.”

*Black & White - First Honorable Mention*
*Lee Barber*, “One Charge Left”
Welcome to Lee Barber's Homepage




EO: “The eastern-influenced fighter’s garb and martial stylings are nice to see. I like the way everything is floating in a controlled apocalyptic sort of way. Appealing painterly b&w strokes.”

*Color - First Honorable Mention*
*Pete Mullen*, “Pit Trap”
[The Cave: Index]




EO: “Great troll, great composition.”

*Stephan Poag*, “Temple of the Mind”
welcome to knucklebones.net




EO: “Eerie. You never like have your brains sucked out, but maybe it’s just taking over the brain? The metal doors with those handles are also a bad sign. This room may just fill completely up with giant brain juice.”

*Black & White - Third Place*
*Steve Zieser*, “Thrazar”
Curmudgeons & Dragons




EO: “Gritty style to match the circumstances. I'd have to say make a quick move and shoot the big fellow on your right under the chin and blow its brains out. Might not work on the undead, unless you have a special bullet. Then good luck with the sword!”

*Color - Third Place*
*Stephan Poag*, “Cyclops Attack”
welcome to knucklebones.net




EO: “It’s sad when a party is completely wiped out, but as we all know it does happen. I can't really see any alternative here; both monsters appear quite fit, every adventurer is badly wounded and the cleric's head is compressed into the thorax.”

*Black & White - Second Place*
*Steve Robertson*, “Triple Trouble”




EO: “An unholy alliance, the travelers are in for a very rough journey. Channeling the old school - very much so. Simple and bold.”

*Color - Second Place*
*Raven Daegmorgan*, “One Charge Left”
Wild Hunt Studios




EO: “The concept and treatment are working strong together. The light and shadow overlaying the textures/shapes of the rock is powerful. I'd like to say ‘chin up, you still have 1 charge’...but I think things are well past that.”

*Black & White – Grand Prize Winner! - First Place*
*Mikko Torvinen*, “Overland”




EO: “When I first saw this picture it was hard to take in all at once. Now I think I understand. The three sub females are very cool. An echo of the vampire's harem, except instead of a vampire here we have a... Shepherds take the dimensional gate sooner rather then later. Pull up your trousers lad. The terrain is wonderful, including the strange solid gas cloud the women are riding.”

*Color – Grand Prize Winner! - First Place*
*Mark Allen*, “The Adventure Takes a Surprising Twist”
Marjasall.com - The Fantastical Art of Mark Allen




EO: “I never thought I would see such a sweeping majestic battle with Stirges, but there it is. Good thing it is a large party as it appears they have to deal with the ‘roots’ as well, plus some tricky things about gravity. Twisty and beautiful.”

And there you have it! Full-size versions of these images will be appearing in upcoming issues of Fight On!, so be sure to check out the magazine regularly!
All winners will receive free PDFs of the issue in which their winning works appear, in addition to other prizes specified in the contest advertisement.
A hearty thanks to Erol Otus, who has inspired so many of us and who has been a joy to work with!
Fight on!


----------

